# Opinions on outlaw subwoofers?



## packetjones (Jul 5, 2010)

I am currently in the market for a new sub. I have been looking at the SVS and HSU subs almost exclusively. I see today that outlaw has a huge sale on all of their subs and they have peaked my interest. I did a search and it looks like most people say that they are ok. The Outlaw subs were designed by Hsu. I was looking for someone who has a recent model and what they thought if it. Here are the prices they have during the sale. I am looking at the EX mainly. 

EX - $552
Plus - $467

Both with free shipping. I think these are some great deals but have not heard much about them.

Here is my current setup. 

Samsung 50' DLP 720p
Harman Kardon Avr 254
Sony BDP-S1000ES
Xbox 360
Wii
Apple 12" powerbook 
Dish Network 612 HD-DVR
Fronts - Polk Audio RTiA5 
Center - Polk Audio CSiA4
Rears - Polk Audio RTiA3's
Sub - Polk Audio PSW110


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If they perform near their specs, you certainly can't argue with their prices, especially with free shipping.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would agree, Outlaw has maintained a good following over the years and makes quality gear. I would say for the price that they are good quality and are in line with SVS HSU and others.


----------



## packetjones (Jul 5, 2010)

Do you think that the EX is a significant upgrade from the plus? It does not appear to be that much better based on the specs and I am curious if it is worth the extra $100. I just dont want to settle for a lesser sub and wish I would have got something better.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It looks like you're gaining 3 db (about half again as loud), and 2-3HZ extension. You're sacrificing floorspace to a larger enclosure. Unless you have a large room where you need the gain, I'd say save the $100.


----------



## packetjones (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am trying to make a decision in the next few days. I am currently planning on moving to a new house that has a more open floor plan then the place I live in now. I am somewhat hesitant to buy a sub before I move since I dont know how big the new place will be exactly. I am pretty sure I will be happy with either though. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like a great deal to me. Place either one carefully in a room and I'm sure you'll have excellent sound. Short of spending a lot more money on a different sub altogether, or buying two of these you probably can't go wrong with either model.


----------

